# Rapid River Medium Trout Filet Knife



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

I was looking for a single knife to filet crappies and gut deer. The Rapid River website said this model had a 6" blade, but it's actually less than 5". Do you guys think this will do a good job on crappies?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

It should absolutely work. Why not? Does it have much flex?


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

PunyTrout said:


> It should absolutely work. Why not? Does it have much flex?


It's pretty stiff. I don't know, I've just always filleted panfish will a 6" Rapala, which seemed about the perfect length.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Osceola said:


> It's pretty stiff. I don't know, I've just always filleted panfish will a 6" Rapala, which seemed about the perfect length.



As long as you keep it sharp, I would think it should work great. Do you make one big pull-through head to tail slice of the fish or small precise slice-cuts?


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

PunyTrout said:


> As long as you keep it sharp, I would think it should work great. Do you make one big pull-through head to tail slice of the fish or small precise slice-cuts?


I guess I would say smaller back and forth cuts until I get through the ribcage.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If those knives are as nice, and as sharp as I've heard, it should filet Crappies just fine. Heck, I could filet a King with a sharp swiss army knife if I had to. I can filet a Steelhead with a 6" knife, although I almost always just knives that are quite a bit larger. 

That is a real nice-looking knife. It would look better with some dried fish slime, or a scale, or two on it.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> If those knives are as nice, and as sharp as I've heard, it should filet Crappies just fine. Heck, I could filet a King with a sharp swiss army knife if I had to. I can filet a Steelhead with a 6" knife, although I almost always just knives that are quite a bit larger.
> 
> That is a real nice-looking knife. It would look better with some dried fish slime, or a scale, or two on it.


It really is a beautiful knife. The picture doesn't do it justice. It'll definitely get some slime, blood, scales on it this weekend. I probably just need to get used to the shorter, stiffer blade and it will be great.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

We bought one for our Dad a couple years ago as a Father's Day gift. It will do what you need it to.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I prefer a stiff blade for fileting fish. Small Walleyes go fast with a sharp stiff blade.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

WÜSTHOF Classic Ikon 7" Fillet Knife


The Classic Ikon 7" Fillet Knife has a very thin flexible blade used for deboning and filleting fish. Shop our best-selling fillet knives now.




www.wusthof.com


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Osceola said:


> It's pretty stiff. I don't know, I've just always filleted panfish will a 6" Rapala, which seemed about the perfect length.


Puny trout asked what I was thinking. Flex. I have a couple drop point knives from RRKW. I love them. Not stainless so extra care is needed for the steel. They hold an edge very well in fact I cleaned 4-5 deer before needing to resharpen it. I'd guess the fillet knife would be the same but a flexible blade is paramount for filleting and especially skinning fish.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Bought this one a couple years ago


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

Cat Power said:


> View attachment 851297


I see you have the same model. So how do you like it for panfish?


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Osceola said:


> I see you have the same model. So how do you like it for panfish?


I'm not sure about fileting with it. We use it in kitchen


----------



## bark river (Jan 7, 2012)

My wife bought me this one for my birthday earlier this summer, I think it is a skin dress filet. The web-site says it's a 4 1/2" blade its slightly longer than that. It works great on panfish and trout. It is my 5th RRKW knife they are great quality and beautiful knives, everyone should own one!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

really cool handle on that one


----------



## bark river (Jan 7, 2012)

Cat Power said:


> really cool handle on that one


Thanks, I really like it she did an excellent job picking it out. It's stacked leather with bison and elk antler.


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

When I filet fish, I don't cut through bones if I can help it. Those are really nice knives. I've only used Rapala so I wouldn't know about that knife. Hope you get used to it, with a lot of fish to clean.


----------



## moeenkaan (4 mo ago)

bark river said:


> My wife bought me this one for my birthday earlier this summer, I think it is a skin dress filet. The web-site says it's a 4 1/2" blade its slightly longer than that. It works great on panfish and trout. It is my 5th RRKW knife they are great quality and beautiful knives, everyone should own one!
> View attachment 851323


I have one same like this, thats really amazing for skinning. Holding edge for years, never need to sharpen


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Osceola said:


> I was looking for a single knife to filet crappies and gut deer.


Although nothing wrong with dual purpose, I've found "one size fits all" leads to compromises for both tasks. Why not get a 2nd knife dedicated to deer hunting/gutting/skinning? My favorite is a drop point blade.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

kappa8 said:


> Although nothing wrong with dual purpose, I've found "one size fits all" leads to compromises for both tasks. Why not get a 2nd knife dedicated to deer hunting/gutting/skinning? My favorite is a drop point blade.


I understand your point. I guess my rationale is that I only need to gut a deer once or twice a year and about any knife will work, so it doesn't make much sense to me to buy a $150 knife for that. But I also like to catch and filet crappies throughout the summer and a quality knife makes this job much easier, so I don't mind spending some money for that job. If I'm going to buy a family heirloom-type custom knife, I just want it to be something I can use for multiple tasks for all seasons for the rest of my life.


----------

